# Daiwa saltiga Ballistic 35-405G ultimate 6n bait rod?



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

I am looking for the ultimate 6n bait rod. I'm hoping this will be a big jump from my current heavers (12 Tsunami and 12 OMCP). I want soemthing fairly light and relatively easy to load. I've never spent more than a 3rd of the cost of the ballistic on any rod!....tell me it ain't worth it!


There are several reasons why it has attracted me more than other rods....namely 3 pieces (ease of transportation), lifetime warranty, and the opportunity to use both spin and conventional.....I'll mainly be using conventional (525 mag, shv30, or BY), but I could try a cheap Tica distance spinning reel in the future.

The spots that I go to often have lots of people so I am usually limited to the unitech or hatteras cast. The OM is probably more man than me and seems to only be limited in weight by my strength. I cast it best with 8-10oz and bait. I do not load it properly with 6 and this is what I want another rod for. Only 2-3 hours in most of my spots do I need 8'n bait and I always could use the 12 Om or tsunami (sweet spot at 6) for that. Is this rod going to require even more effort to load and cast than my OM b/c of the extra foot or is it easier to load and does it still feel lighter? Should I go with the 33-405 for 6n bait? Other suggestions? I'm scared of a custom as i'd be pretty irked if I broke it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Ballistic*

Well first let me start by saying a Ballistic can(will) cost about what a custom will cost. So you probably won't be saving any money. The Ballistic is a great rod, and you won't be disappointed with it. I have the heavy version and it will cast 6oz ok, But it seems to love 8oz. I've had the Tsunami's, and the OM's and the Daiwa is like night and day... The OM is a good rod, but the ballistic almost weighs nothing compared to the others mentioned.. The fish detection on that rod is awesome.. I have had 6inch spots make that rod jump.. I have also had 35lb rays on it and it had no problem landing them... You will love the rod.. My only problem is the rod is too pretty.. you hate to take it out, and fish with it.. LOL


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

a custom is no way in comparison to the ballistic when it comes to price. and to my understanding the guys in hatteras prefer this rod more than their customs.

ballistic= you break it- you have lifetime warranty.

custom= if you break it, even if you have a lamiglas lifetime warranty blank it is just too much hassle.

First, you strip the guides and the reel seat.
Second, you are going to pay someone to have it wrapped again.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Custom Rod = 350-450+
Ballistic= 399.99

The Dawia has a LIMITED lifetime warranty

Most good blanks offer the same.. You will have to rewrap your rod,b ut if you deal with a good builder he shold cut you a break..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have met a couple of guys who fish the point that swear by these rods.. I know JAM @ RDT loves them and sells custom wrapped Ballistics.. In my opinion the Ballistic is JUST as good as any custom. I don't think there better I just think it's one of the few off the shelf rods that can compete with the customs. I love the way it's made, and love how it feels when fighing fish. But I get better distance with my HDX ... So it really all depends on your casting style..


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> You will have to rewrap your rod,b ut if you deal with a good builder he shold cut you a break..


how much are you looking to pay to have it rewrap? even if the builder will give you a good rbeak, you are still loking to spend $$$$

and about the "limited" lifetime warranty- is there a rod or a blank with unlimited lifetime warranty? if i find one, i'll buy for sure.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You're right! But every company probably has their own meaning of what LIMITED means. That can be a slippery slope...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> how much are you looking to pay to have it rewrap? even if the builder will give you a good rbeak, you are still loking to spend $$$$
> 
> and about the "limited" lifetime warranty- is there a rod or a blank with unlimited lifetime warranty? if i find one, i'll buy for sure.


I think the closest to that is the shimano tiralejo. It has an over-the-counter warranty so if it breaks you take it to any retailer that carries them and they give you a new one. It still says it is a limited lifetime warranty but I cant find anywhere that clarifies what the limitations are.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Unfortunately I'm not near anywhere that I can "try" this rod....I'm a bit concerned about the ballistic's length making it just as hard to cast or load as the OM. So does it load easier or take less effort than casting an OM 12?

The are many fly rods with unlimited warranty like the Temple Forks Outfitters....don't know of anything else.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*HDX vs. Ballistic?*

I'm really thinking about the HDX instead b/c I keep on hearing guys getting better distance with this rod...the main draw back with this option for me is transportation...sometimes by train and inside cars.


How does casting these 2 rods compare?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I myself have and love the HDX and can make it cast 6oz and havent found many rods near as light (and yes folks I have some of the big time customs) now for a true 6 and bait rod I don't know how the LDX is but if its anything near its big brother that might be your ticket.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

ChinhookHead,

For your stated purpose, for the rod's performance and for the ease of transportation you need to consider, the Ballistic sounds like the perfect rod for you! 

I used to have a Daiwa Trybeam (forerunner to the Ballistic) that was a 3 piece rod with Fuji Lowriders. As someone above said it was almost too pretty to fish. I used to keep it in my SUV in the hard case it came in as a spare rod. I sold it on this board 18 months ago, because I have so many other rods. I have been sorry ever since. 

I fished last month with a friend of mine who was using two Ballistics, and he loves his. This same man has at least a dozen other high end custom rods (Several models of ZZiplex same with Conoflex plus Centurys, plus Breakaways), but he prefers to fish his 3 piece Daiwas. He was admiring my new pair of Anyfish Anywhere 13' custom Surf rods, and we talked rods a good bit.

I think if you can afford to purchase the Daiwa Ballistic, then go for it.

If concerns about breaking a rod dictate whether or not someone should buy a custom rod, then they probably shouldn't buy one. Take good care of your tackle and it will take good care of you!

Good luck in your decision and in fishing the NYC waterfront.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter- I myself ain't no distance caster...but IMHO the HDX was a lil too stiff too load 6n-bait...great 8n-bait+oz rod.

Now if'n yer looking for strictly a 6n-bait rod that you want to take on Planes,Trains and Automobiles [ god rest John Candy's soul], 33-045 is what your looking for.

The rod is parabolic enuff to cast 4oz and gets mean when you cast 8oz.

The Ballistic 33-045 is my go to lite heaver.


----------

